# New York Botanical Garden: Mainly Peonies & Glass Art



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hot pink Hibiscus and a carpet of Allium flowers were the first to greet me at the gate. 












Blue sea urchin??
This is made out of glass and metal. So dangerously pretty! 
This year, they are having an exhibit by Dale Chihuly, a Seattle based sculptor.











Citrus Sun. It looked bright and quite spectacular in person. 
It is right in front of the greenhouse enterance.











First thing inside the glasshouse.






A little further in.






Out in the square by the pond.






These strange shapes and colors made me feel like I was in a fairy tale world.
There were a lot more, but my phone ran out of battery. 
will have to visit, again.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

This walk was lined with many peonies in full bloom.






Among all the whites, this one was my favorite because it had such nice scent!






And this one had exceptionally pure white color.






Too many petals packed in. 






First time seeing this type. While pretty, it deviates too much from what a normal peony looks like. not my taste.











Beautiful pink one!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

From the store...

I love yellow calla lily! 






Beautiful hardy Primrose.
I would love to have this if I had a greenhouse or garden. 











First time seeing this plant with golden leaves.






Laurel of some kind.
















Some from the English garden...

















Outdoor pond had lots of water lily of different color in bloom. after taking this shot, my phone died.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

I think this was Papyrus in the glasshouse.
Interesting how it is "walking" on the hard stone floor with no roots. wonder how much further it would grow?
The plant was huge, very tall.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the look! This is a great botanical garden - very diverse and amazingly large considering its physical location. I hope to get back there again one day during the growing season.


----------



## abax (Jun 17, 2017)

What a lovely tour. Thank you. I adore Peony flowers
and am gratified that these are in fine shape. Here in
KY, when the peonies bloom, one can expect a sudden
rain storm to flatten the flowers to the ground.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Thanks for the look! This is a great botanical garden - very diverse and amazingly large considering its physical location. I hope to get back there again one day during the growing season.



This one in the Bronx is huge! 
I have been to it many times and I have only seen the whole thing only just once, and it was more like skimming through. 
Usually just the conservatory and the store, and everything between those and the entrance gate. 

I would like to go and see other parts more during the green is around.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2017)

abax said:


> What a lovely tour. Thank you. I adore Peony flowers
> and am gratified that these are in fine shape. Here in
> KY, when the peonies bloom, one can expect a sudden
> rain storm to flatten the flowers to the ground.



If the seasonal weather conditions like that coincide with peony season in your area, why don't you put up a temporary rain shelter over them to protect them from being damaged? 
Both here and Far East, these bloom at least one month before the big summer rain.


----------



## abax (Jun 17, 2017)

I intend to do that in the fall when I finish my peony bed.
Now I'm in the process of amending and tilling the soil. Then I'll plant and perhaps use bamboo to shield the blooms.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 18, 2017)

I would be careful with bamboo as peonies need full sun to do best. 
Otherwise, the flowering performance will go down and white power disease may find its way.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2017)

Wonderful tour! Thank you.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2017)

very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 21, 2017)

I was fortunate to see the same collection of Dale Chihuly glass sculptures on display at Frederik Meijer Gardens in 2010. I believe they have some permanent installations of his work there as well.

I, too, always go for the Peony with the best fragrance.

That Laurel (Kalmia latifolia) looks like the variety 'Minuet' to me, and the golden Spiderwort looks like the variety 'Sweet Kate'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> I was fortunate to see the same collection of Dale Chihuly glass sculptures on display at Frederik Meijer Gardens in 2010. I believe they have some permanent installations of his work there as well....



Indeed they do! I saw it, also. It was amazing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 26, 2017)

WP article on Chihuly at NYBG:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...50d0b15f83b_story.html?utm_term=.d58c4fc02747


----------

